# ياروح الله الساكن فىّ أعن ضعفى واقبل صلاتى .. فلنصلى معاهذه الصلاه



## bahaa_06 (28 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2011)

امين ربي يسوع


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*آميــن
روعه جدا جدا 
أجمل تقييم
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أغسطس 2011)

امين
مرسي للصلاة الرااائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (28 أغسطس 2011)

أمين يا رب


----------



## zama (28 أغسطس 2011)

كلمات ذهبية جميلة لابد أن تتوج بالتنفيذ الحازم ..

مُتشكر جداً ..


----------



## angil sky (28 أغسطس 2011)

امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
الرب يباركك
ويبارك محبتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

*آمين يارب*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

*امين *
*ميرسى للصلاة الجميلة*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

اميييييييييييين 
جمييييييييلة بجد
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2011)

امين 

منتهى الروعه


----------



## lovely dove (30 أغسطس 2011)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
صلاة جميلة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

آمين يارب


----------



## مريم12 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

امين 
بجد صلاة رائعة يا استاذ بهاء
ميررسى جدااااااااا​


----------



## prayer heartily (9 سبتمبر 2011)

صلاه بقلب مرفوع لله بحراره


----------



## just girl (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*أمين.. أمين..  أمين

لــكم استعذبت ُ هذه الصلاة

فهى عذبة كمياه الحياه

وهى اسما واقرب من المياه

فى النقاء والصفاء..

استعذبت روحى هذه الصلاة

شكراً يا حبيب المسيح اذ

اهديتنا هذه الصلاة... .










*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*امين امين امين
ربنا يعوضك يا بهاء*


----------



## إسرافيل (16 سبتمبر 2011)

آميــــــــن


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أمين لصلاتكم معى
وميرسى بجد لكل من قيم الصلاه الله يبارك حياتكم


----------

